# year of the wolf. the end



## charlie6395 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for your help with my wolf hunt I ended up going with superior bear outfitters. pete and his Dad and Mom run a great operation. some very good people. I was on stand for only 3 days before he showed up the shot was 180 yds I used my savage 223. getting him back across the boarder was no big deal. The weather was pretty ruff the low was -40 and the high was -15 but I had a small hand heater in the blind that helped. again thanks everyone please let me know what you think. Charlie


----------



## Rexg567 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats that a good looking dog



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet.. Thinking that will be my next hunt,,,,, Maybe next winter .. sounds cold but fun..


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice job! Well done. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice>.......


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome! Getting it mounted?


----------



## charlie6395 (Nov 21, 2012)

troutguy26 said:


> Awesome! Getting it mounted?


 
Yes my guy already has him. Probably a full body open mouth but haven't made up my mind yet just how to lay it out yet.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Sa-Weet!!! Don't forget to post some pics of the bad boy mounted.

Again, VERY nice!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I know where there is a couple of them that big in the UP just waiting for the politics to subside and the DNR to do what I pay them to do.....open a **** wolf season.


----------

